# The Littlest Turkey!



## marmalady (Nov 3, 2004)

We're having a quiet T-giving here  - me, hubbie, son, (#1 son has to work til 8  :x ), and maybe hubbie's boss - don't know yet.   So hubbie and son are vegetarians, they'll get a 'Tofurkey' or something.

Anyhoooo, was at the store and found 'Little Butterball' - 7 1/2 lb turkey!  He's so cute I may not be able to cook him - I'll just pull him out of the freezer every now and then!


----------



## Lifter (Nov 3, 2004)

Marmalady, is that a "turkey" or a "capon"?

I don't believe I've ever seen a turkey less than 12 lbs...there's just too much bone in the carcass (to the detriment of how much meat you get off of it...)

On the other hand, some perversity out there discovered that if you castrate a rooster at a young age (and WHO does this operation?  Something else I've never figured out, but the SPCA should come down hard, with both heels together from great height, on the son of a gun), it loses interest in "natural" activities, and commences to get more interested in eating, and accordingly oversized and fat...

The Capon is knock down dead absolutely WONDERFUL eating, and you and your small grouping are in for a delectable treat, and if some of the rest want to be vegetarians, well, there's that much more for you, and you will just LOVE it!

The perfect bird for brining and "beer-butting" or in that quaint Texan phrase of Audeo "Tamponing"...okay, I'm starting to drool, here, and wonder where I can find one...

Lifter


----------



## marmalady (Nov 4, 2004)

Lifter - it is a young turkey - made by Butterball.  I'm sure they would say if it was a capon.  

My granddaddy used to castrate his roosters; made for less fights in the barnyard!  He only let the biggest, strongest ones in with the hens, the others found their way to the table eventually.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Lifter - it is a young turkey - made by Butterball.  I'm sure they would say if it was a capon.
> 
> My granddaddy used to castrate his roosters; made for less fights in the barnyard!  He only let the biggest, strongest ones in with the hens, the others found their way to the table eventually.



why was your granddaddy fighting with the roosters? castration is a tough price to pay for losing. what happened when the roosters won?   

btw, that's where coq au vin comes from. the coq is rooster, not chicken. much heartier flavor....


----------



## debthecook (Nov 4, 2004)

WOW, the smallest I ever had was around 10lbs.  That will cook quick, make sure it does not dry out.  I would love to try it.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 4, 2004)

Bucky - lol!  Actually all the barnyard critters were skeered of grampop - they sure knew he was coming!


----------



## donnaohooh (Nov 7, 2004)

marmalady:  I've had those lil' butterballs quite.  They are a great little turkey.  Butterball puts alot of butter under the skin and there is usually alot of it in the cavity and all over the outside of the bird.  Be sure to wipe a good part of it off or it will come out pretty messy.  Good luck with your bird.  Donna


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2004)

TY, Donna!  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2004)

Diestel (organic, hormone free)also has a small turkey for, they call it their every day turkey...I don't remember their name for it though...


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 17, 2004)

I bet those tiny turkeys are as cute a a button.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

I've never seen one under 10 lbs.  I would buy two or three of them if I ever saw any.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 17, 2004)

PSI - Ask at your supermarket where they sell Butterball brands - maybe they can get some in - who knows, you could be a trend starter!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

I saw the Li'l Butterball in the market today.  Didn't buy any.  Cost more than the 16 pounders.


----------

